# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý vitme, combo, hộp số, step….

## minhhung999

Tình hình là e mua về chưa sử dụng lần nào nên cần thanh lý lại để gom tiềm làm dự án khác....
MS1: Combo NSK hành trình 245mm,phi12 bước 10, sáng đẹp không rơ ráo gì cả.....giá *850k*
MS2: Vitme NSK hành trình 390mm, phi 15 bươc 10 đầy đủ BK,BF, áo đai ốc, sáng đẹp không rơ ráo gì cả....giá *800k*

MS 3: 1 cây vitme dài 1,8m hành trình 1,5m,phi 20 bước 10. không rơ ráo gì cả, đang tha mỡ bò bảo quản..hjhj
giá .....1900k

MS4: hộp số bánh răng hành tinh tỉ lệ 1:10 có gắn sẵn con step 2pha 2A
giá...... 450k

MS5: Hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:20 loại bánh răng hành tinh (lúc trước mua của bác hung1706),có pab gắn động cơ
giá...700k

tất cả chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe anh em
liên hệ: Hùng ....0985.95.91.90 (alo or zalo, SMS)
cám ơn anh em đã quan tâm

----------


## minhhung999

Up cho bác nào cần

----------


## minhhung999

Mục 1 đã ra đi
Mục 2,3,4 fix 50k
Up cho bác nào cần

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bán cho em mục số 4 nhé. nhắn cho em stk. Thanks

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cho toi con hop so 1/20 gia the nao bac

----------


## minhhung999

Sáng giờ e bận việc nên ko update được
ms4, ms5 có gạch (coi như xong)
còn lại ms2, ms3
cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm
chúc các bác nghĩ lễ và cuối tuần vui vẻ!

----------


## minhhung999

e update chút
ms2 đã xong
còn lại cây vitme dài. cho đi nhanh nên bác nào lấy e phụ tiền ship (vì phải đóng thêm kiện gổ vận chuyển cho cây vitme an toàn)
tks các bác

----------


## minhhung999

UPPPPPPP........
- còn cây vitme dài 1.8m mạ den đẹp......
- hộp số 1/20
Ms6: Driver tb6600 + step 2 pha size 42, driver mới tinh còn trong hộp, step rất đẹp.....250K.....

giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển
liên hệ Hùng: 0985.95.91.90 (call, zalo or SMS)

----------


## minhhung999

up cho ngày thêm nhẹ........

----------


## minhhung999

Ms3,ms5,ms6 vẫn còn nhe các bác
fix lỗ vốn.........(nợ nhiều wa)
- ms3,ms5 ......fix 100k
- ms6...........  fix 50k
lưu ý: Ko bao ship nhe anh e...
ms7: cặp ray con lăn THK size 15, rất ngon, không rơ ráo gì cả, mỗi ray có 2 block. Tuy nhiên có vài chỗ bị thâm do dầu nhớt bảo quản...

----------


## phuongpham1190

ms7 bao nhiêu thế bác

----------


## phuongpham1190

mà bác ở hà nội thì e quất ms 6 nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

inbox cho em cái mã số 7 , em quất luôn. Cho em nữa cục gạch nhé , nhìn thì thấy ray dài tầm 300.... nếu 330-350 đóng gói luôn.

----------


## minhhung999

Sao e inbox và sms ko thấy a trả lời vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sao e inbox và sms ko thấy a trả lời vậy?


Hôm nay T6 ngày 13 mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

À đã nhận được tin nhắn của bác chủ , em bận chạy máy gửi hàng nên quên béng đi .... cặp này nhìn ngon quá đi mất , em biết chiều dài là 320 , xếp sát 2 block trượt em nó hành trình được bao nhiêu ? Nếu trên 160mm bác nhắn cho em số tài khoản và tiền ship luôn nhé. Mà bác ở HN à ?

----------


## minhhung999

Chiều dài 320. Hành trình 150 ah bác. E ở Trà vinh.

----------


## Nam CNC

như vậy nó hụt hành trình thiết kế rồi ạ , em nhường lại cho anh em khác. Cảm ơn bác chủ nhiều.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> như vậy nó hụt hành trình thiết kế rồi ạ , em nhường lại cho anh em khác. Cảm ơn bác chủ nhiều.


Bác nam còn cần mai em qua ông bạn xem còn không .có cặp y chang của IKO hình như dài hơn thì phải .mai em đo lại xem nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em mua sưu tầm , lên kế hoạch cho mấy con máy C , ít nhất hành trình trục Y của em được 180mm ạ, mà nè có gì inbox cho em chứ trong thớt người khác không trả lời như vậy. Nhờ mod đẩy 2 bài viết này nhé.

----------


## minhhung999

Up ngày đầu tuần

----------


## thuhanoi

> Up ngày đầu tuần


Ray đó bao nhiêu $ thế

----------


## minhhung999

upppp...up... seven up...
còn lại..
- ms3: vitme phi 20 bước 10,mạ đen chống rỉ sét...dài 1800mm, ht 1500mm....giá...1tr8
- ms6: driver tb6600 + driver....giá..250k
-ms7: ray con lăn THK15, dài 320, ht 150mm....1tr00k
---------mưa gió quá ae ủng hộ với...
tks..ae
*bao ship bưu điện thường.......*

----------


## Nam CNC

cặp ray con lăn 15 còn không bác chủ ? giá của nó là 1tr phải không ? nếu còn bác nhắn cho mình tin nhắn tài khoản nhé.


Tên : 

Nguyễn Hoàng Nam
134 Vĩnh Hội, f4,q4, TPHCM
0908415648.

----------


## minhhung999

up ngày cuối tuần....
- ms3: vitme phi 20 bước 10,mạ đen chống rỉ sét...dài 1800mm, ht 1500mm....giá...1tr8
fix mạnh ...mạnh ...*fix 200k còn 1tr6*....(đến hết ngày chủ nhật 5/6/2016)
- Ms8: Một đóng như hình ....step ngon lành (moment khoảng 4Nm...mạnh như con bò mộng  :Smile: , A5109-9412k (size 86 dài 90 như con pk299, Ph296-01Gk có hộp số 1:3), driver TB6600 mới tinh + step 42
...............giá* 1tr00k*

chưa bao gồm ship nhe a e
Tks all!
Hùng: 0985.95.91.90

----------


## minhhung999

Up cho ngày đầu tuần...heeh hên...
Còn lại Ms8 nhe a e

----------

